# What's the best honey extractor for under $200?



## soarwitheagles (May 23, 2015)

Hi everyone!

We are getting ready for our massive two year Eucalyptus bloom here. It has just begun. The pollen will be massive for about 4-6 weeks.

I have never extracted honey in my entire life. I have no clue how to do it.

Please help me out if you can.

I have some questions...

1. What's the best honey extractor for under $200?:scratch:
2. What other tools do you recommend we purchase?
3. Have you any advice for a rookie?
4. Where's some good reading to help me prepare and know how to do it?

Thanks!

Soar


----------



## ritan1 (Nov 10, 2015)

Not to be a smarta$$, but I think the best extractor under $200 is the one you borrow from your local beekeeper association or mentor. I really recommend doing at least one extraction before you spend a lot of money on harvesting and extraction stuff. Like a lot of things in beekeeping, what works for you can be just a matter of personal preference. Give yourself a chance to find out what works for you before plunking down a lot of cash. The one thing I think is really worth having now are five-gallon buckets with lids and really good honey gates.

There are dozens of videos on youtube that show extracting. Look at as many as you can, you'll find some that really resonate with you and others that are just horrors. These are a few of the ones I really like. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y59pJfUX58c
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o_n9cGHQbU0
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q5ST1O8Saks&nohtml5=False
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xxNkRSqzBdI&nohtml5=False

Extraction can be hard, messy work. I watched a number of videos before my first extraction and I felt prepared to do it. What I wasn't prepared for was how amazing it all is - honey is just a miracle and I hope that I never lose that sense of amazement about it.


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

Re-read ritan1's reply about 3 more times. 
I used borrowed extractors for several years before purchasing one. The one big thing I learned was that if I was going to spend money on an extractor, it was going to be one that lasts. I also learned a lot about how much difference there is between an extractor made with 18 or 20 gauge steel versus ones made with 24 or 26 gauge. Ended up getting a Maxant 3100 series and know it's a tool which will last as long as I keep bees.


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

Good luck.


----------



## ralittlefield (Apr 25, 2011)

I know this falls outside your $200. limit, but Maxant has a two frame unit (model 3100h-2) that sells for $300. It can be upgraded later to the 9 frame basket and/or the motor driven model. You end up spending a little more than you would by buying the 3100p to start with, but it helps with cash flow if that is your issue.

I second the advice above. Try to borrow/rent an extractor first to gain some experience before you buy. 

I have bought many tools based on price and usually have been disappointed.... just saying.


----------



## kaizen (Mar 20, 2015)

remember you don't have to extract now if you have extra frames to put in the hive. you can save up to buy a better one. I think you're looking around 300. might want to wait and actually see how much nectar you get.


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

Soar, you can use mine, it's easier that way. It's a Mann Lake Radial 18/9 with a motor, no hand cranking needed!


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

JRG13 said:


> Soar, you can use mine


Good on you, JRG13!  :thumbsup:


----------



## soarwitheagles (May 23, 2015)

JRG13 said:


> Soar, you can use mine, it's easier that way. It's a Mann Lake Radial 18/9 with a motor, no hand cranking needed!


Dang, JRG! You sure are nice to us over, and over, and over again. Thank you very, very, much!

Ok, I will take you up on your offer, and remember: you can bring as many bee hives here as you like. The bloom is starting and thanks for showing us the beginning flowers at the top of the trees. We couldn't figure out why my wife was waking up and sneezing dozens of times...eyes watering, etc. Now we know. Two years ago we both had to wear the dust/pollen masks for weeks when we had a crazy bloom.

Last and not least, we will also offer you lots of honey if you like.

Soar


----------



## rolftonbees (Jul 10, 2014)

Consider putting off your extractor purchase until you get an extractor worth having. I did this and am glad I did not buy a 200.00 dollar model. 

The first year I had suplusbhoney and did crush and squeeze. Since you are doing foundationless, this should fit in. 

I had alot of wonky combs from honey bound hive bodies I inherited. I gave then new deeps and cut out sections of honey filled comb and moved the core of the brood mess up to new deep. Waited intil they moved up then took the rest.

I cut the sections and dropped them into 2 gallon ziplock bags. I then crushed it while keeping. My hands clean and cut corner of bag off and let it drain through a collendar into a bucket. Yes ther were bits of wax at this point. I did this until the majoritybof honey was out of the bags. I then squeezed the contents more and dumped it into collendar combining them all at this point. I would rearrange them with a large spoon and rresqueeze with a small baggie over my hand.

This took some bits of time intermittantly butbadded up to little actually as gravity did the work. I kept a large thin pan over the top of it all and a clean cloth over all of it to keep dust out.

I then strained the bucket through a honey strainer into a bucket with a gate and filled sterilized jars.

The next year I got a 9 frame extractor with a ding in it for under 400.00 and ran 19 gallons through it. I cannot imaging doing only 2 or 4 frames at a time and am glad I did not start with a 200.00 extractor. And flipping frames.....I only have to do this for deep frames ...not cool. Its so much faster with radial instead of tangential. 

Most of my honey came from one strong hive last year, about11 or 12 gallons, the largest part of the rest from another, about 4 from the other established hive, and two or more frames from each of the five I started. 

I say this because I would not have thought I would or could get so much from just that one hive. I am upto 5 established hives and 5 new ones and am glad not to have settled. 

Lost a couple of hives theough winter, but not to a lack of honey, I have almost three supers to extract waiting for warmer weather.


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

soarwitheagles said:


> Dang, JRG! You sure are nice to us over, and over, and over again. Thank you very, very, much!
> 
> Ok, I will take you up on your offer, and remember: you can bring as many bee hives here as you like. The bloom is starting and thanks for showing us the beginning flowers at the top of the trees. We couldn't figure out why my wife was waking up and sneezing dozens of times...eyes watering, etc. Now we know. Two years ago we both had to wear the dust/pollen masks for weeks when we had a crazy bloom.
> 
> ...


Forgot to tell you, you can't get it sticky during the extraction process


----------



## soarwitheagles (May 23, 2015)

rolftonbees said:


> Consider putting off your extractor purchase until you get an extractor worth having. I did this and am glad I did not buy a 200.00 dollar model.
> 
> The first year I had suplusbhoney and did crush and squeeze. Since you are doing foundationless, this should fit in.
> 
> ...


rolftonbees,

Thanks for sharing your experience...wow, I would have never imagined the comb/honey can be crushed and strained...thanks for the knowledge. I suppose I am glad I did not rush and purchase the $200 Ebay special.

You must have one heck of a nectar/pollen flow there to receive so much honey!



ritan1 said:


> Not to be a smarta$$, but I think the best extractor under $200 is the one you borrow from your local beekeeper association or mentor. I really recommend doing at least one extraction before you spend a lot of money on harvesting and extraction stuff. Like a lot of things in beekeeping, what works for you can be just a matter of personal preference. Give yourself a chance to find out what works for you before plunking down a lot of cash. The one thing I think is really worth having now are five-gallon buckets with lids and really good honey gates.
> 
> There are dozens of videos on youtube that show extracting. Look at as many as you can, you'll find some that really resonate with you and others that are just horrors. These are a few of the ones I really like.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y59pJfUX58c
> ...


Thanks for sharing Ritan1! I will continue to check out those videos and learn more. Would the Home Depot 5 gallon bucket get the job done?



My-smokepole said:


> Good luck.


Thanks, I am gonna need it!



ralittlefield said:


> I know this falls outside your $200. limit, but Maxant has a two frame unit (model 3100h-2) that sells for $300. It can be upgraded later to the 9 frame basket and/or the motor driven model. You end up spending a little more than you would by buying the 3100p to start with, but it helps with cash flow if that is your issue.
> 
> I second the advice above. Try to borrow/rent an extractor first to gain some experience before you buy.
> 
> I have bought many tools based on price and usually have been disappointed.... just saying.


I will save up our pennies and hopefully one day be able to afford a Maxant!



kaizen said:


> remember you don't have to extract now if you have extra frames to put in the hive. you can save up to buy a better one. I think you're looking around 300. might want to wait and actually see how much nectar you get.


 I think we only have a radical flow every two years when the eucalyptus blooms.



jwcarlson said:


> Good on you, JRG13!  :thumbsup:


 He sure is nice!



JRG13 said:


> Forgot to tell you, you can't get it sticky during the extraction process


Oh my! That's gonna take a real miracle!


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

And remember to clean up the sticky honey before
returning it. Make it more shiny than before will make everybody
a happy beekeeper. I'm jellow now!


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Found a 4 frame extractor on ebay for $170 total.
But it is a manual one. Can be converted to electric
if you know how. It is worth it for the stainless drum already.
Maybe you are looking for the electric one?


----------



## davpress (Mar 8, 2005)

Would the Home Depot 5 gallon bucket get the job done?

make sure it is a food grade bucket, I get mine from donut shops, icing comes in them. usually bucket and lid $1.00

David


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

I have the Maxant 2 frame and am working toward a full upgrade, powered and 9 frames. I did not start with it. I started with crush and strain which is about what I think you can get for $200. I would second the suggestion of borrowing an extractor for the first harvest. DO the work to sell that honey locally and for much better prices per lb. I get $8 a lb for mine. use that money to buy your own extractor. that is how I did it anyway. 50 lbs of honey paid for what I have now. about 50 more will buy the full upgrade. That honey is already in bottles waiting on customers. I don't promote my honey sales in any way. word of mouth keeps all I can get selling.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm doing it in reverse.
Buy the extractor, 4 frame hand crank for $235 dollars.
Then use it to repay later from the extracted honey. The more
honey you have the more it will sell. Many are waiting for them!


----------



## blueskybeesupply (Dec 11, 2007)

$239 shipped.

http://www.blueskybeesupply.com/blue-sky-compact-4-frame-top-crank-extractor-792/


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Your price is close but mine
is better in term of the wide tank space,
diameter and height and the 4 deep frames
all at once. Worth it for the $4 dollars difference.
And later on can be upgrade with the motor on too.


----------



## Banemorth (Feb 28, 2015)

blueskybeesupply said:


> $239 shipped.
> 
> http://www.blueskybeesupply.com/blue-sky-compact-4-frame-top-crank-extractor-792/


Just bought this. Looking forward to getting it!


----------



## Groundhwg (Jan 28, 2016)

Found this one at a very good price but no reviews.

Honeycomb-Drum-BEE-V004B by Vivo

Anyone used or have information, feedback on this extractor?


----------



## Colobee (May 15, 2014)

While it's easy to look at price first, it might be good to consider the life expectancy as well. I have a ~40-50 year old Maxant that is probably only about 1/2 "used up" - if that. I recently bought a smaller, lighter & cheaper made 18 frame radial. I doubt it will last 10 years. Had I taken the advice I'm giving, I would have spent $1500 on a similar/better Maxant.

So what's a better deal, $1500 for 50-100 years, or $1200 for 10 to 20-ish ( who knows)? At least Maxant is likely to still be there if & when a problem crops up.

I know - we all have to start with "How much can I afford" .

I don't recall how long it took for the honey to pay for my first extractor, but I do recall that it was longer than I had planned. "Never weigh your honey until it's in the bucket". 

BTW - my first was the Dadant "Little Wonder" hand crank unit, which I later adapted with a drill/motor. I ended up selling it many years later for about double what I paid for it.


----------



## msimmonds (Jun 4, 2016)

For under $200, the Vivo BEE-V002 is pretty good. It only supports 2 frames at a time though.


----------



## BB1980 (Jan 22, 2016)

ritan1 said:


> Not to be a smarta$$, but I think the best extractor under $200 is the one you borrow from your local beekeeper association or mentor.


This. I can rent our local associations entire honey house for $10 per 4 hours. It has uncapping tools, running water, electric 20 frame radial extractor and 4 frame manual extractor, and an uncapping tank.


----------

